# coop & water heater newbie



## beochie (Nov 24, 2006)

I am going to get some pigeons and currently have quail I am burdened by having to swap out their frozen water for warmer water. any ideas???? I keep my quail a couple hundred years away from my house and it sucks in the winter trucking over there every morning. has anyone came up with a battery operated heating element to keep water liquid?

also if anyone has some paln to build a 6-12 bird loft for a resonable price could you post them?(i'm not racing)


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Beochie.

I'm sure members will be along to offer answers to your questions....

In reference to your water question, here is a previous thread that discusses keeping water from freezing in winter...just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16794

Also, if you want to utilize the "Search" option (top of the page), just click on Search and type in "water heater" in the little box and many threads will come up that discuss winter care and ideas for keeping water from freezing.

You can also check out our "Loft Design" section in the "Pigeons for Sport" forum....

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I doubt that there are any battery operated water heather, only electric, BUT I may be wrong. 

This is my first winter with housing pigeons (6) outdoors in a pigeon coop. It is made of 2x4's,2x 6's, builders grade strand wood, and hardware cloth. The front door was a new "slightly damaged" screen door that I reinforced with hardware cloth to keep predators out. In the Summer I installed mosquito netting which was taken down in mid-fall and put in storage. I would say the price for my humble pigeon housing is around the 400 dollar range,I have the receipts, but never really added the total up, but I have heard of some folks getting their supplies cheaper at closeouts and used lumber/builder supply places. It took me a while to appropriate some of the supplies, till I had enough. Feel free to look at my coop pictures below on the link, and if you like what you see, I will be happy to supply you with the plans...but you indicated up to 12...so it would have to be larger than mine which house 6. I plan on adding an attached aviary in the Spring, and my interior is heated with a non-Teflon space heater, so no problem with the water and the birds are comfortable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

beochie said:


> also if anyone has some paln to build a 6-12 bird loft for a resonable price could you post them?(i'm not racing)


Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Please check this thread on lofts/designs, hardware and more, if you haven't read it already.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12912


----------



## beochie (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks for the links I saw a couple good ideas for water heaters but I somehow have to convert to battery power because like i said they are about 200 yards away from the house. 


all those desighns are way to big. I cant afford a shed any other smaller plans?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Try and Goggle electric water heaters. You might find what you are looking for. 

As far as coops, I don't really have any further input .Mine is relatively simple, for 6. I would not put too many more in my present one till I expand maybe later. I am relatively new at this pigeon coop thing myself. Maybe you can start out with a small structure with just a few pigeons and expand in the future as funds and time allow, and _then_ acquire more pigeons? 6 to 12 is quite a lot especially if you do not have adequate housing for them.


----------



## Reneemaxwell (Dec 29, 2021)

Here is some advice on how to get "fired" up. Whether you just bought your first boiler or you have had a low pressure problem with your unit for a while, today we will learn how the experts (and pro athletes) in this field are able to get motivated and excited for their job.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We put an electric oil filled water heater in our shed.


----------

